# Cedar Bayou..rant



## NBbasser (Jun 29, 2004)

Went camping at Cedar Bayou for the 2nd time. This will probably be my last trip there. I can not take it anymore.

So me and 3 buddies head to Cedar Bayou. 1st boat there Sat. morning. Start fishing just after sun up and I'm catching fish. Just like the last time we were there, the boats start pouring in and the fisherman start crowding the bayou. Everyone was throwing live mullet mostly and some shrimp except for me and my buddies we were throwing artificials and catching alot more fish than everyone else. Just like last time people started crowding in on us, ( i realize there is not alot of room there) but this time it took the cake. We are fishing about 20 feet apart from each other in a line and catching fish when a guy fishing on the far end of us comes over and asks if he can fish in between us. He wasn't catching any fish where he was. My buddys says OK and gives me a look. I say loudly enough where he could hear me "You have got to be kidding me" but it didn't phase him one bit. So now there is one of my buddy's 10ft to his left and another 10ft to his right if that. 

I walked over to one of my buddies to get a jig head and when I turned around there was someone standing right in my spot fishing. He just moved right on down. I could not move to the other side of our line becuase the people fishing up the bayou saw us catching fish so they moved down. We ended up getting even more crowded. Now as those people moved in they still were not catching fish and we were. A few of them even switched to artificials but apparantley we had exactly the right bait. So one of the guys standing right next to us works his way over and asks if he could have one of our lures and if we can show him how to work it. Unbelievable!!! We told him no we were running low which we were because had this bait ever produced fish before I would have bought more, but decided just to try it for the hell of it.

We ended up getting run out of there as it just wasn't as enjoyable with everyone casting and getting caught up in our lines so we headed back to set-up camp. There was a couple of guys that waited for us to stop fishing and when we were sitting at camp they walked over and asks us what we were throwing, what color, jigheads, and how we were working it so we told those guys. At least they gave us enough respect and let us fish while we were catching.

They should put up a sign at the entrance of Cedar Bayou that reads "Beware of the Potlickers". The fishing may be good there but I will never go back.
By the way Sunday the fish appeared to have moved out. We picked up 3 flounder and 2 trout Sunday morning and that was it. Had alot more room than on Saturday though, so that was a bit nice.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your potlicking trip. Just seems like thats happening everywhere now-a-days.~Neumie


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 19, 2004)

*Just the way it is....weekend warriors....*

I get a kick out of the guys that are smiling and overly friendly - as they crowd you out - a smile will get you a long ways - I guess. Passive/agressive.
I am luckly to fish mostly weekdays.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

It was packed this weekend, we (the kids, wife and myself) made it to the mouth around 10am sat morn. There must have been 10 boats plus towards the surf, I didnt go any futher that the little island to the left---too many boats for a small cut in my opinion. Hell there was even a big ol birdwatching boat running thru there wide open, looked like a commercial aluminum flatbottom w/ a cabin. Anyway, have to agree that our coasts are getting overly crowded.........


----------



## PicoPop (Dec 2, 2004)

Sounds like it was time to strip down and go swimming!!!!!!



T


----------



## Lou Dog (Oct 26, 2005)

It's just part of fishing on the weekend down there (or anywhere). So many people have more money than sense, just don't care, or are just simply ignorant. Plus, there are simply more fisherman than space on weekends. Suggestion; save your vacation days, fish less, and go during the week. If that isn't enough, start your own business, enjoy more flexibility, and experience the outdoors while those guys that are ******* you off are strapped to their cubicles.


----------



## Tubguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Lou, dont give all the secrets of self-employment. self-employment tax will take all their money for fishing during the week. LOL


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Dear Tamale,
It seems fair that you shuold have 40 yards both left & right of where you want to make repeated cast. Seems that if you were catching that many fish, you would have had your limit & been releasing. But no matter you should not want anyone else to enjoy Cedar. 
It is a great place for women, kids, & old men to catch fish. With you magic lure & expertise, why didn't you go to the Gulf & cast you *** off.
I own the strip between the two posts & the curve. Hope you were not in "MY" water. Glad to hear that you will not be back.


----------



## NBbasser (Jun 29, 2004)

So your the guy huh.....Which one were you? THe one with the green hat, green shirt, and matching pants? (He's the one that took the cake)The one wearing the Vote for Pedro shirt? Or The one with the white shirt, cacky hat, with wading belt, stringer, bait bucket, net, extra rod, stuff haning frot your shirt?

Maybe if you had gotten up knowing that there was gonna people in your spot you would have gotten up at 2 in the morning like we did drove out there in pitch dark, waited for the sun to come up and find the fish yourself. Not wait till 8 or 9 oclock in the morning see which rods are benind most frequently and ask if you can fish in between them and get your lines tangled up with ours.


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

*better yet...*

spool up with some braided line and chunk a 4 oz weight way across everyone's lines & tangle all of them...the weight plus the braided line *VS* mono in a tangle should cut everyone's lines off....hehehe


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*You ain't fishin' unless you're potlickin'!*

Hey Tamale, did it look like this? Sorry to hear about being crowded out. I thought everybody's father taught them not to do that when they were kids.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Evidently not sean.
See to the left of the guy in the red, thats tarponchasers water


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

*give them room*

If everyone would make an attempt to not fish on top of each other we would all be less twisted off! There needs to be some common courtesy on the water. If you are running across the bay, see someone who is obviously not anchored up or even anchored up, give them a couple hundred yards when possible. Make every effort not to run through someones drift they set up. Same should go for wade-fisherman. If someone is in the spot where you want to be..........such is life, come back later. If you see someone working birds DO NOT try to fish the same birds. There is no reason to try to elbow your way in. The problem is how do you express to the people who don't know or simply don't care that this is not acceptable. Im not talking about those times when its hit a reef or get a little close to someones space, im talking about taking preventative measures to avoid ruining someones morning. It happens to everyone but it does not have to. The only thing I can think of is to try to educate people you come into conntact with who obviously need help.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

There are some people out there that just don't know any better, but there are also the ones that know what they're doing is wrong and just flat don't care. I was in POC this summer fishing a shoreline at daylight that had probably close to a mile between me and the next boat and a guy comes in and drops off 3 guys not 100yds down from us in the direction we were wading. I gave them a few choice words and his comment was "it's the weekend, deal with it". Now that's the guy that knows what's he's doing it wrong. Had I been w/ my buddies there probably would have probably been a fight right there on the water, but I was w/ my boss and his son so I figured I'd better just let it go. I just couldn't believe the guy had the nads to tell me it's the weekend deal w/ it, when he had a mile of shoreline to fish. Too bad there aren't more people out there that treat others the way they would want to be treated.


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Crowding*

This topic boils my blood. I have dealt poorly with it in the past, I'm embarassed to say, but have vowed over the last 2 years not to let it upset me anymore. I used to scream & rant & get in people's faces both wading & drifting. No longer. It ruins my day. Now I just let people fish, esp. if they seem so desperate they must intrude on your spot. And I'm talking about people coming shoulder-to-shoulder or gunnel-to-gunnel and throwing over my line. No rebuke is ever going to stop or cure such ignorance.

I make an exception for guides. They do know better & of course constantly complain about potlickers. Two summers ago, a well-known guide in G. Bay was cruising the shoreline & saw me hook up. Bad timing for me. He circled around as I called my brother over & then he saw both of us hook up. The trout were in a frenzy. He idled in behind us, dropped his party off, & then waded right up to us. He caught one trout during the whole time he tried fishing both sides of us. I could touch him w/ my rod & at one point w/ my outstretched arm. Meanwhile, we continued w/ double hook-ups. Finally, I turned to him & said, "It must really suck when you can't even catch 'em while potlicking." Without a word, he turned around & left, signaling his party it was time to move on. Knowing fish were biting, they looked confused. But he should never have horned in on us in the 1st place. Sometimes you get what you deserve.

Another time, I was alone on a flat. Several hours had produced only 1 or 2 fish after covering a lot of ground. I headed back in. About 1/2 way back, slicks started popping all around me. Every third cast produced a fish. Next thing I know, I hear that awful rattle of giant popping corks. I looked behind me to find a guide boat (don't know the guide) w/ a family casting right on top of me. When the corks almost hit me, the guide used his trolling motor to swing around in front of me & cut me off from casting. I told the party they hired a crappy guide & should ask for their $$ back b/c he wasn't earning it. They looked at him for a response, & got one. He promptly hightailed it out of there on plane. Needless to say, the bite ended.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*amazing*

Cedar Bayou - one of the few places on the TX coast I haven't ever fished....and don't think I will be. After the last few trips to east matty, thinking it may be time to go back to bass fishing.

Vote for Pedro...hehehe


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Dear Tamale,

Actually, I was at the deer lease on that day. Sounds like you paid enough dues to fish in "My Water". As I mentioned earlier, I own the channel between the two poles on the South side and the mid-point of of the curve in front of Vincent's Slew.

I have been there many times and shared water with the late comers. I have caught many over the years and I enjoy watching newbies more than catching. (many unusual techniques can be seen)
Watching a kid or lady or novice is pure joy & laughter.

I usually catch my share. I am very competitive--- fish Bass Champs, RedCup,& FlW. 

Cedar is a hard place to get to for many folks.. trying to get kids & wives up & in the boat & through the shallows to get there is difficult. A couple of week ago, I pulled a boat with two couples off of the bar. (A TransCat with a double prop Yahama can run very shallow & can get very far up on the bar--- it took me 300' of rope with me pulling & 7 pushing) They said that they would have been out there earlier but had to wait for U.S. Tow for an hour and a half to get off of their earlier grounding of the morning. 

Maybe if you come back, knowing that it is not you spot and the fish are not yours; you would have a more enjoyable time. If you caught a bunch of fish & did not have a great day you are at fault as you let others ruin your day. 

The Lord gives us many wonderful days and we can use them or not even see them. Free choice, I guess. 
TC


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Tarponchaser,



Tarponchaser said:


> Dear Tamale,
> 
> Sounds like you paid enough dues to fish in "My Water".
> 
> When people start casting into your line that is just rediculous. I think you mis- understood buddy. I have quitely sat in the same spot and watched people catch fish while I had not. I did not and will not invade anyone's space while they are fishing or whatever. It is called respect! Just because it is everyones water doesnt mean that everyone can pile on top of you. If they want to catch fish in that particular spot they should wait or come back at another time.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Salty,


I appreciate the offer to fish your water. I agree that we all should respect each other's space. I was not there so I maybe came down too hard. Repect is a two way street.

I have probably come across as a liberal from Austin but I am a ******* from New Braunfels. I don't mind sharing fish at Cedar or the jetties ( where I mostly fish). But the *ssholes that drive between the boats fishing at the end of the jetties make me nuts. Why they can't go another 100 yds to drive around I can not understand. If a guy wants to fish is one thing but the sightseers or the boats going down the beach or offshore have no need to drive thru.

I read a book about Texas Rangers and one of them said "Some people just need Killing". Maybe the guys driving thru the jetties were the same guys at Cedar that day.

I ain't voing for Pedro.

TC


----------



## Weedless (May 26, 2004)

*My favorite fishing hole*

CB has been my fav for many years. When I want it all to myself, I go during the week (which is pretty seldom). Going on a weekend, particularly this time of year, you can expect to have to share the water with quite a few others folks, some which are courteous and some of which are not.

Some times I'll start the morning wade across from Vinson's Slough, but if I'm not one of the frist 2 or 3 boats out there, that spot is usually taken up by the 5 or 6 folks that arrived early. If that's the case, I'll move upstream 60 yards and try it there. There are generally fish to be found all up and down the last 200-300 yards of bayou. One thing I have learned is that if you're stringing fish in the bayou any where between the anchored boats and the mouth, some body is going to be creeping in close before too long. If somebody gets too close or asks how I'm doing, most times I tell them I'm catching one every now and then, but I just lost my other stringer to sharks. The only exception is fishing the surf or the mouth in the surf. These days, the surf guys generally have it all to themselves.

I guess my main point is that if the fact that potlickers are out here and moving in on you gets your blood boiling, you ought stay home and stick to gardening. That way you can spray anything that pi$$e$ you off with Round-Up and it'll be dead in two days.

TC - I may have met you out there a couple of weeks ago. You the guy putting in the RV park?

Bob


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Potlickers*

I've never fished Cedar Bayou, nor would I ever. Hell, I don't even know where it is. But I can guarantee you this -- if it's that bad, I would find some other place to fish. There are way too many good spots to fish on the Texas coast to have to put up w/ that sort of ****. Plus, it sounds like things are getting worse there, not better, if 60 yards gives one enough so-called "room" to fish. I can cast 60 yards w/ a Mirrolure.

Get a new hole, Tamale. You'll be better off.


----------



## johnybass (Aug 25, 2005)

This thread is awesome!!! Vote for Pedro!!!!


----------



## JR (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello Tarponchaser,

I am friends with the couple you rescued from the sand bar. They had followed me to Cedar Bayou for the first time about a month earlier. The day you assisted them was only their second trip to Cedar Bayou. They were very grateful for all your assistance. Thankfully there are people like yourself that are willing to help a fellow fisherman.

Thanks for your help,
JR


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Weedless,
Yep, I'm building the RV park & boat barns. Sure get's in the way of fishing.

JR, 
Thank you. Your friends are nice folks.

TC


----------

